# For sale Brand New Apple iphone 8gb...$450, Nokia n95 8gb $300



## bestchoiceplaza (Nov 22, 2007)

I have the IQ of a doorknob, and the looks of a troll.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Best Choice, welcome to WW2 Aircraft forum, too bad you won't be around for long...

Some words of advice to ponder...

*
STAND BY - INCOMING!!*


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2007)

freebird said:


> Hi Best Choice, welcome to WW2 Aircraft forum, too bad you won't be around for long...
> 
> Some words of advice to ponder...
> 
> ...




Nice knowing you.......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

Going.....going.....GONE!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2007)

awww, now he's disrespecting trolls!


----------

